# dog mixer



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

I know a lot of people here feed some dog/cat dry food to pregnant/nursing mice to increase available protein (and so do I). But apparently it is important not to give too much cos mice don't handle too much protein too well (so I found when I was reading up on a 'hotspot' one of my mice developed - and it disappeared when I lowered the protein offered).

My mice are very fond of dog food, so I thought what about trying dog mixer, which is only 13.5% protein, 7% oils, main ingredient cereals (does that include corn? not sure?) but anyway similar/ish to rodent food so perhaps I can give them this regularly? Has anybody got any experience with dog mixer as a main food item?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

One of my mice hates dog food. x)
She picks it all out of her food dish, and won't eat it.

I do give my mice high quality dog and cat food as a regular part of their diet. 
Something that isn't made up of so much corn and corn meal


----------

